# Sterilizing equipment for Lotions & Creams?



## photoshadows (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen many tutorials recommend sterilizing all of your lotion/cream making equipment with a bleach solution. Do you feel this is necessary and is there anything else that can be used other than a bleach solution? And do you sterilize the containers the final product goes into as well? Thanks for the thoughts!

-Christine


----------



## lsg (Feb 17, 2011)

I always try to  sanitize the final container.  I have used straight rubbing alcohol and some sanitizers that are sold for wine making equipment.  Both have worked well for me.  I have also used a sodium percarbonate solution.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 17, 2011)

The instructors who come here to teach workshops always recommend using vodka. 

Isopropyl alcohol can be quite dangerous - according to the cosmetics database: "Strong evidence of human neurotoxicity"

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ingred ... L_ALCOHOL/


----------



## lsg (Feb 17, 2011)

That is good information to know.  Thanks.


----------



## citymouse (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a data gap of 72% for isypropyl alcohol, i would not rule out using this ingredient based on the rating and data gap they have listed on skin deep.


----------



## carebear (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleach solution for equipment. Do not clean my final containers.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 21, 2011)

You can only sanitize at home unless you work in a lab. They can sterilize as they have the proper equipment. I use a mild bleach solution and spray with alcohol. Vodka is too expensive to use for this purpose. I wil not sanitize any new containers. It introduces water into the container and possibly introduces germs, mold or bacteria. If you can't use your containers straight out of the packaging that the vendor uses, I would switch vendors.


----------



## photoshadows (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts! And I agree with you soapbuddy. Final containers shouldn't need sanitizing, but you still can never be certain your supplier's as "clean" as you think.


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2011)

My containers usually come loose in a box, so what is to prevent them from becoming contaminated?  I usually rinse them out with alcohol and dry upside down on clean paper towels.


----------



## c.a.p. (Feb 25, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> My containers usually come loose in a box, so what is to prevent them from becoming contaminated?  I usually rinse them out with alcohol and dry upside down on clean paper towels.



I'd be interested to hear thoughts on this, too.


----------



## kellyincville (Feb 28, 2011)

I second the suggestion of sodium percarbonate.  I work at a winery and that is one of our primary ways of cleaning equipment.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> My containers usually come loose in a box, so what is to prevent them from becoming contaminated?  I usually rinse them out with alcohol and dry upside down on clean paper towels.



They come in a box, but not in a plastic bag?


----------



## carebear (Mar 1, 2011)

Bayousome?


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 1, 2011)

if a lot of the packaging comes from China, let's face it: who knows how they're made, handled, packaged and shipped? Once the items are boxed and put on containers on ships, are they still kept away from contaminants?

Yes, it's a pain to have to sterilize but I think it's preferable. Of course, every one can exercise their own choice...


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2011)

They may come in a plastic bag in a box, but they are not individually bagged and some containers don't even have the lids attached.  There is every chance that they may have become contaminated.


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Bayousome?


No, I have never ordered from Bayousome if that was your question.


----------



## mandolyn (Mar 8, 2011)

My jars/bottles come in a plastic bag in a box. I spray Lysol spray on all my work surfaces, & wipe down my bowls & utensils with a bleach solution or alcohol. I use city tap water. I don't do anything with the bottles & jars. I keep them sealed in the plastic bag they came in & place that in a tote which stays closed up until I remove bottles or jars.

I use an appropriate preservative, & I test all my batches with a test kit from Snowdrift Farm which tests for bacteria, fungus & yeast. My batches have all tested good.


----------



## Zainixx (Nov 2, 2014)

Beach and alcohol are good to wipe down the surfaces your working on. For the rest or the stuff you use all you need is water, steam is the key. I am a dental hygienist by trade I spend 1/2 my day sterilizing equipment, steam is how we do it. Use the dish washer dry with heat cycle, boil in a pot on the stove, it will sanitize not sterilize but that is all you can do working out of your kitchen. Jars and bottles right out of a bag or a box from where ever are definitely not sanitized.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2014)

Zainixx said:


> Beach and alcohol are good to wipe down the surfaces your working on. For the rest or the stuff you use all you need is water, steam is the key. I am a dental hygienist by trade I spend 1/2 my day sterilizing equipment, steam is how we do it. Use the dish washer dry with heat cycle, boil in a pot on the stove, it will sanitize not sterilize but that is all you can do working out of your kitchen. Jars and bottles right out of a bag or a box from where ever are definitely not sanitized.



Don't know if you noticed but this post is from 2011.  However, a lot of us use 91% alcohol on our surfaces and I spray my bottles, lids and jars with it a well as all my utensils.


----------

